# VK9DWX

## rv3mi

,        :-)

http://vk9dwx.de/news/index.php

    -          ...

----------


## rv3mi

:Embarassed:

----------


## EY8MM

,         .     .     .  .  :Smile: 

   . VK9WWI     .      .        .    - .

----------


## UA9KW

> http://vk9dwx.de/news/index.php


     ?

----------


## UA9KW

> ,    
> www.translate.ru 
>        ... .


             .

----------


## EY8MM

.  18  .  . ,  QRT b   .    ,    .

 !

----------


## UA3FX

80-   ZOO- :(.
    3-4    (  ), .

----------


## ES4RZ

Log   -. 20  80  10 .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

http://www.vk9dwx.de/onlinelog/index.php

Log update.

----------


## ES1BA

... .      15 (  ,      .   ,     - 21295, 21300,21305. , ,    ...    ... (08.10UT) 
  18125   -   2-3 (08.23UT)
 14275 ( 5) -    (12.18 UT),    .
 12  ...  :Sad:  ,    10,   ...
  SSB, 100   RQ-25.

----------


## RA3CQ

,  ,     28 .
    .
  24   .
     " ".
 160         JA  W.
 .
.

----------


## ES4RZ

> 40


  ,     DX!
...  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

40-  100  . 
      QSO  5.
    .

http://vk9dwx.de/pictures/index.php?...edition&page=4

----------


## UA1ASB

7-   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrRYUVPDV_Q 

 , 
73/72 < Leo > ua1asb/qrp

----------


## RW1CW

Yes!!!!   3790 SSB up 7.  . 14.30Z!!!

----------


## RA1WU

To RW1CW

      15 
 23 .     .
3.5 - 14:40zulu
7   -  14:22zulu
14 -  12:22zulu

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## EY8MM

160-    .    .   ,     .

----------


## RV9CX

UA9    9 !  ?

----------


## Gene

> 160-    .    .   ,     .


   ,     GP 26   .       IV 40/80     20,   IV 17/12     20-10 (24   )         ,   .    5 . VK9DWX     Up2, UP3, DWN 3... -     ,   .

----------


## ut7uv

160 -    ,   !  - 5 !   ,   :Super:        14-51z.  24  28,      .
73! UT7UV

----------


## bw_wb

8)

----------


## RW5C

> :  ,     . -      .
> p.s.   .


 80-    2-   100 ,  16.5,   -1000 (10.10.2008, 14:37UTC).      17 ,   3   (12.10.2008, 06:15UTC),    15-,   4   (12.10.2008, 05:51UTC).
        ,  ...   ,   ..

----------


## rv6ali

40/17/15 - cw, 17/15 - ssb
   - 150  , -   40.
  17/ssb - ,    pile up
   "" 20/ssb -  ,   new one     .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,  WW SSB   ???


. . http://www.ng3k.com/Misc/cqs2008.html

----------


## Delovar

12,15,17cw-ssb,30,40,80- . 1.   !   80-   !
   80 VK9CNC 100  ,       100.  !

----------


## EY8MM

VK9DWX.        160.     -4.    . -    ,     .       .   .

----------


## UR0MC

> VK9DWX   1 QSO  160  SSB     QSO   -     VK...,   EU Russia!!! 
> *
> ,  ,     .*


  ,      .    ..
      SSB           160     .    .

----------


## EY8MM

.   .        160    .

----------


## UR0MC

> , , ,  ,    ,     160       .
> 
>      CW  24,   ,  ,  .


     .
       ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,  ,     .


RK3PA.    CW,      . RK3PA  SSB QSO      .

----------

!  18   13 UTC.   1308    NA N7UA.  DXAtlas,  "GreeyLine".     !-     .   ,  "". 19-  VK9DWX, ,   , ,    NA.

----------


## UA3FX

,    Willis Isl.    VK9DWX ,    VK9W... ?

----------

40-cw.30-cw.20-cw,ssb.15-cw.  1748 UTC 80-cw. ---!

----------


## RA3CQ

, !  :Very Happy:

----------


## RL3Q

> -   Kenwood,


     KENWOOD?

----------


## ES4RZ

> KENWOOD?


570?,   480   NR-2 (   ).

----------


## RA1WU

,   ?
  18 SSB      . :(
    .    ,


RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RA3CQ

24 -     CW. 
   .
  .
 10   .
-.

----------


## RA3CQ

?   :Very Happy:

----------

160 cw, 80 ssb.

----------


## ES4RZ

> 40


 :Smile: 
,    . 6 ,   5.  :Smile:

----------


## Lary

,  .   ,    8 QSO CW + 3 RTTY.      SSB ?
   100           .  :Super:  
-  -    .

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA0FO
,  2-3    24  RTTY 599  S-   15.
  10 .
 -   JA.
,           .
  ,    (    )   -  .
 ,      1-2   ,    .
      10  12  "".
 ?    .  :Smile: 
   .
 -  ,    ""          ( ).
.
     10-12   1-30 .
,    UA0    DX  .
    JA   I, DL, SP, S5, OK  ..

----------


## UR5LAM

80-.
    18:00utc. 
   (100  ).

----------


## va2wdq

> ,           .


 .                  .    ,        40- -      20-  .  ,          - .   .

        VP6DX.

73!

----------


## RK1AT

> ?


   UA0JV.   .

----------


## va2wdq

> 9L  ,      +QRM   .


9L1X  TO5DX -    ,     VK9DWX.     .        9L1X  160.  .    9L0W     .

TO5DX -       .    160 (FJ    ).       .     6W, 6Y -   .   .

73!

----------


## RW4NH

to VA2WDQ
 <<TO5DX -       .>>
 ,-    ,   "" SSB  pile-up  14200.0 ~ 11-12z.   CQ WW SSB 
.. 
  CW  RTTY    -   
.
 ,   new# 290 RTTY  new# 303  21,
     :-))
73 TU

----------


## RX3XA

17. -    .
QSO  100%-  S- 5 . ,   ,
   ...

----------


## va2wdq

> ,   23   .......  .       .


    27-.   

05.10.2008 Team meets in Cairns, QLD, Australia 
06.10.2008 Ship boarding 
07.10.2008 On sea to Willis Island 
08.10.2008 Arrival on Willis Island 
09.10.2008-27.10.2008 On The Air 
27.10.2008 Preparing to leave 
28.10.2008 On sea back to mainland Australia 
29.10.2008 Ship unboarding 
30.10.2008 Flight back home 

73!

----------


## RX3XA

,     .
       12.

----------


## RX3XA

-  .    .

----------


## Yan

QRT -      12  10 .
          .   -  VK9DWX  CW   12   10,   ,    .       "",    .
P.S.  UA9KW - .   ,     .

----------

VP6DX     ,  30- .  ,    ! VK9DWX  !80,40,30,  20,15  ,   !

----------


## RK1AT

o-  QRX     ,  ?

----------


## ut7uv

> .   -  VK9DWX  CW   12   10,   ,    .       "",    .


 ,    !
    ,       160  .
P.S.     LoTW,       ?
73! UT7UV

----------


## RX3XA

. 
 -  .  :Super:

----------


## Delovar

7  ,     RX1AA.     -  -  :Super:  ,...,  .

----------


## EY8MM

.   9  - 6 .    . ,     ?  , KP5      .      .

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

,     26,     ,  -    " "   ?!  ,    ,  ""    .
 .

----------


## ru0ai

17.
  15.
      160  .
  20SSB .
   17. .
     ,
   CQ WW .   26.

----------


## rv3mi

QSL.
 ,   ,    5$.  ,     ?

----------


## rv3mi

! , .

----------


## RW4NH

> ,    
>  QSL-?.     3 EURO or 5USD.
>   ?.    
>  IRC,         QSL.
>     ...


 !
    abt QSL info  ,      QSL    .
    "- ",IMHO.

  online QSL request ,  , 
 .   IRC   ...
 -    ,  100% cfm.
 73

----------


## YL2MU

LoTW.

----------


## YL2MU

> !
>       LoTW 
>      ""
>  73


     VK9DWX,    ,     on-line.      2009 .   :
LOTW
As soon as we get the certificate to upload QSO data to the LOTW database we will do the first upload for our sponsors. If you need your DXCC credit for Willis Island before December 31st, 2008 we encourage you to support VK9DWX and make a little donation which we should receive before December 30th to do the upload in time. We will upload all the remaining QSO data to LOTW in spring 2009.
 - :  http://www.vk9dwx.de/news/index.php

----------


## rx3agd

> Sergey Litvinenko
> 
>   ,     26,     ,  -    " "   ?!  ,    ,  ""    .
>  .
> 
> 
>   3  QSO  24:  15 SSB  2 QSO, ..   ,    ,  ""     ,   10  ,    ,  2 QSO  WWDX    15   80. 
>    21+3 = 24 QSO,    LoTW.


      24...       ....      !
 :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

, !

   ...  :Smile:     Q  20  .
   6  2009.  .

----------


## Delovar

.

----------

